# Anyone know Chuck Norris, I need back up !! Dam Ninjas !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

There is a ninja on the loose and he needs to be stopped. He claims to have a source within our ZK forces, for the safety of that person, i hope this is not true. This ninja seems pretty serious about his mission, and i fear for the safety of my ZK brothers. He is closely affiliated with some half assed Puff Freedom Fighters group called the WA State Bomb Squids. ZK Brothers, stand up and assume the Crane Kick position !!!!!







Seriously though brutha, thank you so much for an awesome variety of smokes. Each will be thoroughly enjoyed my friend !!! SWEEP THE LEG !!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well done Derek, enjoy Keith.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smell the don Collins....and then throw if away! Do not put it with other sticks!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I cuddled it right up next to the sticks you just handed my ass to me with !! lol What is the Don Collins ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

damn, more bombs!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Each will be thoroughly enjoyed my friend !!!


I wouldn't enjoy _all _of them...



primetime76 said:


> Smell the don Collins....and then throw if away! Do not put it with other sticks!


...listen to your "fearless" leader, not even he had the balls to smoke the Don Collins!



BlackandGold508 said:


> I cuddled it right up next to the sticks you just handed my ass to me with !! lol What is the Don Collins ?


It's what we call a "Northwest Stink Bomb". 

I don't actually know where they came from, but there were like 5 of them in my humidor. I think one of my buddies put them in there as a joke. I honestly wouldn't smoke that.

The GH2 and Ghurka Cuban Legacy each have well over a year on them. I haven't had a GH2 in a while cause I've been sampling a lot of other stuff, but they were decent back in Aug '10.

The Cuban Legacies were not great initially, in fact my memory of them was such that I didn't want to smoke one ever again, but they've gotten a _lot _better with age! I smoked 2 or 3 ROTT and didn't think much of them, and hadn't tried one in almost a year since I got em last winter (either Jan or Feb of '10? I think.) Tried one about a week ago and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will be forwarding the Don Collins in my WTF is this Pony Bomb. Also, it was me who outed you...LMAO Why hide our addresses, we ain't scared of no WSBS! So it really wan't as much as an "out" as it was a "JUST BRING IT BITCHES!!!" :boxing:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks. Enjoy them Keith. Outed by your leader?!? I think it's time to jump ship. Cut the ties before someone else stabs you in the back.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice hit. Yup, time to leave the Zk and find a group that wont rat you out to the enemy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> "JUST BRING IT BITCHES!!!" :boxing:


I seem to remember a line from one of your latest received packages... How did it go...

Oh yeah, "Brought, bitch!"

More to come.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> . . . The *Cuban Legacies* were not great initially, in fact my memory of them was such that I didn't want to smoke one ever again, but they've gotten a _lot _better with age! I smoked 2 or 3 ROTT and didn't think much of them, and hadn't tried one in almost a year since I got em last winter (either Jan or Feb of '10? I think.) Tried one about a week ago and was pleasantly surprised.


I can second this. I picked up a bundle of these back in October for $1.60/stick, and had been letting the second half sit neglected in the bottom of my cooler, as I thought they were a bit on the sour side (tasted vaguely of charred rotting lemon peel?).

I smoked one over the weekend, just to see, and found them very tasty, surprisingly mild and a very smooth smoke. The draw was perfect, the burn was near razor sharp, and the amount and quality of smoke was excellent. Who'd a thunk it?

Good hit, Derek. Keith, give us your opinion of the Gurkha's Cuban Legacy, if it's your first.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Once again, those who twist shit, it wasn't an "out" it was a just bring it pussies! Go ahead and bomb keith...and we will head back to the bomb mobile and you will be dealt with...and dealt with on a much larger scale than you could imagine. Maybe it would be easier for you noobs if we just made a thread with all of ZK's addresses then you wouldn't have to bother me for them. Oh yeah, I gave out addresses to Jenady also, ask my brothers how upset they were over THAT particula bomb...ever had a Behike, yeah, didn't think so...but they have! Once again...not scared of anyone, not Zilla not Dr. Bomb not Jenady or Smelvis...so what makes you little gnomes think that we would even break one bead of sweat over your little "attacks"?!?! Think about that! :soapbox:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I can second this. I picked up a bundle of these back in October for $1.60/stick, and had been letting the second half sit neglected in the bottom of my cooler, as I thought they were a bit on the sour side (tasted vaguely of charred rotting lemon peel?).
> 
> I smoked one over the weekend, just to see, and found them very tasty, surprisingly mild and a very smooth smoke. The draw was perfect, the burn was near razor sharp, and the amount and quality of smoke was excellent. Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> Good hit, Derek. Keith, give us your opinion of the Gurkha's Cuban Legacy, if it's your first.


Now I am excited to try the one that you guys sent me as well...maybe this weekend.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

For someone who says he doesn't care, you sure appear to be getting all riled up over some "little gnomes"

:thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> For someone who says he doesn't care, you sure appear to be getting all riled up over some "little gnomes"
> 
> :thumb:


(oh, and no matter how much we all pretend to hate it...we all actually realli, dare I say, LIKE getting free cigars??)

And believe me fine sir...emotion is a hard thing to tell over the interwebs, there is no "rile" at all. I am just afraid for the safety of your "gnome" organization because of the attacks on the Zilla Killas recently. We're making our list and getting ready to fire...put your helmets on boys, you are going down hard!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Now I am excited to try the one that you guys sent me as well...maybe this weekend.


Do let us know what you think.

What really got me was that I first lit up a Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto, but it was so rank I tossed it. Then in a fit of rage lit up the Cuban Legacy. Compared to that RP piece of shyt, it was heavenly.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Do let us know what you think.
> 
> What really got me was that I first lit up a Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto, but it was so rank I tossed it. Then in a fit of rage lit up the Cuban Legacy. Compared to that RP piece of shyt, it was heavenly.


I will for sure...the presentation is beautiful in and of itself, beautiful wrapper and band and it looks like a good 2ish hour smoke. I do want to try the RP Sun Grown also (that I believe you fellas sent me) but it sounds as if I should let that one rest a bit before I fire it up...that is the ONLY RP that I am even slightly intrigued about (I do like the OWR, but that is about as far as my RP tastes go).


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL very nice hit on the ZK again...


Kipp you keep saying you're going back to the bomb mobile... aren't you dizzy yet from running in circles?????

Plus all I see from the ZK is :blah: :blah: :blah: back to HQ we've been hit again LOL LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That letter freakin cracked me up - gotta give him some props for that. Well done Derek & enjoy Keith, but you know that the ZK forces are growing Derek (beware!)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> ...put your helmets on boys, you are going down hard!


that's what she said.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> That letter freakin cracked me up - gotta give him some props for that. Well done Derek & enjoy Keith, but you know that the ZK forces are growing Derek (beware!)


I ain't scurrrrd!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

All I know is I just got in some new shit. Stuff I doubt you "gnome" have had. And things will be flying out on a regular basis


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That letter freakin cracked me up - gotta give him some props for that. Well done Derek & enjoy Keith, but you know that the ZK forces are growing Derek (beware!)


Don't worry Derek, they talk a mean game and don't do anything about it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Don't worry Derek, they talk a mean game and don't do anything about it.


Methinks there may be something prophetic in your speak.......
For an interpretation, maybe ask Probategeek......

:biggrin:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Methinks there may be something prophetic in your speak.......
> For an interpretation, maybe ask Probategeek......
> 
> :biggrin:


Ooooh, ProbateGeek LOVES poetry...that is a good one Shawn!

Zilla Killas abound
they do not make a sound
they launch with pure precision
their target, an easy decision
their destiny has been decided
they will not stand divided
a hole where a mailbox once stood
ZK will end this war for good :target:

You can not stop us...you can only HOPE to contain us.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Methinks there may be something prophetic in your speak.......
> For an interpretation, maybe ask Probategeek......
> 
> :biggrin:


No offense sir, that couplet was weak.
Methinks it's something you ought to tweak.

Sorry for that. I'm kind of a freak.

Man, I'm bored....

...I need a drink!

PS: For all their talk, ZK's are meek!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Ooooh, ProbateGeek LOVES poetry...that is a good one Shawn!
> 
> Zilla Killas abound
> they do not make a sound
> ...


ZK's, they make a lot of sound.
They sure do seem to get around.
Lots of talk, and lots of air, 
But never going anywhere.
Empty threats and hollow brag,
Mostly from Kipp, their lead windbag.
He's made some claims, he's dropped some hints,
But no action he's made since.
And all you'll hear from Primetime hence:
The enormous sound of flatulence!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Methinks there may be something prophetic in your speak.......
> For an interpretation, maybe ask Probategeek......
> 
> :biggrin:


What do I know? I'm still just admiring the use of that font by Derek in that letter up there. Nice...



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> . . .
> And all you'll hear from Primetime hence:
> The enormous sound of flatulence!


Boy, howdy!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ZK's, they make a lot of sound.
> They sure do seem to get around.
> Lots of talk, and lots of air,
> But never going anywhere.
> ...


Now that sir is poetry :first:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Now that sir is poetry :first:


And he absolutely received a RG bump for it...ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Tried to rep both of yours already. Need to spread some more around apparently.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ZK's, they make a lot of sound.
> They sure do seem to get around.
> Lots of talk, and lots of air,
> But never going anywhere.
> ...


:blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah:

Patience is a virtue
Good things come to those who wait
Like fine wine, things must age
Even you, my not so witty mate


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> There is a ninja on the loose and he needs to be stopped. He claims to have a source within our ZK forces, for the safety of that person, i hope this is not true. This ninja seems pretty serious about his mission, and i fear for the safety of my ZK brothers. He is closely affiliated with some half assed Puff Freedom Fighters group called the WA State Bomb Squids. ZK Brothers, stand up and assume the Crane Kick position !!!!!
> 
> Seriously though brutha, thank you so much for an awesome variety of smokes. Each will be thoroughly enjoyed my friend !!! SWEEP THE LEG !!!!


Very nice enjoy them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tea::tea::tea:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh the Zillas surely do amaze,
Their rhymes will leave you in a daze.
As for their trashtalking,
It sounds just like squawking,
No wonder they're going down in a blaze.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Oh the Zillas surely do amaze,
> Their rhymes will leave you in a daze.
> As for their trashtalking,
> It sounds just like squawking,
> No wonder they're going down in a blaze.


The only blaze anyone will see is from the devastation of a ZK bomb landed!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Really, the ZK callin out noobs. What is the average Puff age of a ZK. It seems ninja has been here since 09, I have been here since 10. So how many Zk have more than 6 months on them? Just syain. 

Ohh, and I have one better than Chuck Norris. His name is Colonel John Conrad Baker. No bs, that guy will murder Ol chuck norris. Too bad, hes on our side. LOL

Enough of this, im goin :fish2:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Best to get bombed all at once, fewer deductibles. WTG ninja 

Enjoy Keith smoke them during the game tonight ( I think its tonight)


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome hit...... I didnt think ninjas could hit like that


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Where the hell did this thread go since i went to work. :dunno:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> not scared of anyone,not Zilla not Dr. Bomb


there's one born every minute...


----------

